# Help with Digitrax-Super Empire Builder Xtra



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am new to DCC. Last month I bought the Digitrax-Super Empire Builder Xtra w/ a 5 Amp power supply. It came with the DT402 throttle. I set up a test track by soldering wires to a section of flex track. I followed the quick start setup instructions in the manual, but still managed to screw everything up. I can't seem to get the throttle back to the basic starting position. It seems to be locked into a loco decoder CV setup. There is nothing on the track. I would like to set everything back to factory default and start fresh. I tried the opsw 39 thing, but it didn't work. How can I fix this?


----------

